# What's Your Favorite Stuffing?



## the iceman

I'm sure everyone has their favorite ABT recipe. What do you guys put in yours?

And of course *BACON* is obligatory.


----------



## fire it up

Haven't really gone too far outside the box, usually do a standard cream cheese, seasonings and some shredded cheese.
Did do some a while back that was pulled pork, Curley's BBQ sauce and some cheese, pepper jack and cheddar are both good with it.


----------



## scpatterson

Well thanks to Pineywoods (Jerry) my new favorite by far is cream chees with onion and chives, half a Lil smokie sausage.....The best for sure


----------



## oneshot

I like cream cheese, cheddar cheese and chorizo mixed together in a food processor to a pasty texture then put it in....


----------



## beer-b-q

Always try them different ways using Cream Cheese, Cheddar, or Pepper Jack, etc...


----------



## jerseyhunter

Usually either cream cheese, cheddar cheese, sausage or a mix of either. But lets not forget it must be wrapped in bacon.


----------



## chisoxjim

split, boats, topps cut off, etc...

cream cheese, shrimp, crab, jack cheese, smoked gouda, fresh mozzerella, chorizo, summer sausage, tobiko, wrapped in bacon, or capicola...  its all good.


----------



## hoser

I like to put some chorizo, or pepperoni or other hot sausage in. Sometimes I julienne it, sometimes I grind it and mix it right in with the cheese. Cream cheese and cheddar, pepper jack, or colby, and some minced onion and garlic have to get put in there too.


----------



## mballi3011

My favorite has to be what ever is in the refrig and I mean vegis like onions and peppers to cheeses and differant things like shrimp,crab, scallops and anything I can thinkl of at that time. Try it all you might just come up with something really good. You never know.


----------



## meateater

Just made my first ones! They wont be the last ones. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84270


----------



## beer-b-q

kinda like the old Lay's Potato Chip Commercial, _*"Bet You Can't Eat Just One"*_.


----------



## jnstrom

Cream Cheese, Feta, Sharp Chedder and Summer Sausage. LOVE IT. 

I love bringing ABTs to potlucks because people (that dont know what they are) always look at them with their nose up. Then someone with enough balls tries one. After that they are all gone in 15 minutes tops. 

John


----------



## cman95

Chedder, monteray jack, cream cheese, onions, bell peppers, celery, lil smokies (1/2) anything I can think of....almost.


----------



## smokerlover

I just tried some the other day. Cream cheese inside then wrapped in Roast Beef AND Bacon. Let me tell ya, that was pretty darn good!!


----------



## cppbrian

My favorite is cream cheese with sun dried tomatoes, fresh garlic, fresh rosemary, basil, and oregano. 
My wife just likes plain cream cheese

I like to use red jalapeños and cut the pepper lengthwise and stuff the halves before wrapping in bacon.  I like the heat of a whole jalapeño, but it seems like cut in half seems to stuff easier and is easier to eat without the hot filling squirting out.

This is why I'm overweight 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Brian


----------



## murman

1 lb. browned Chorizo, a small minced onion (sauteed), 1/4 cup shredded cheddar, and a little Mexican seasoning.  The other stuff was for my "Salsa from HELL!"


----------



## chisoxjim

interesting, anything with an extra wrap of meat sounds good to me. I may have to try this.


----------



## larry maddock

cream cheese and kippers---dont laff=try it


----------



## sqwib

*I dont like the cream cheese ABT's*
*I usualy core them and add the mixture warm and lay a thick cut of bacon overtop and toothpick the bacon on top
Then they are split in half for serving.
 *


*Rich’s Peppers*
*16 oz. Jimmy Dean sausage (HOT) partial cooked and seasoned**
¼ cup of Favorite Rub
½ cup Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese*
*½ cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese*
*Bacon

*http://inlinethumb41.webshots.com/46...600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## sqwib

From the looks of some of the ABT's out there, looks like some are forgetting to pop a few holes in the bottom of the peps
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They all look good looks like I'm doing a batch this weekend.
Think I'm gonna try a few stuffed only with sun dried tomatoes, and wrapped in bacon


----------



## blue

I half my peppers and put cream cheese and a smokey link in side before wrapping in bacon...mmmmmm


----------



## sumosmoke

My abt mixture consists of the following (which was had at the past few North FL gathering's): 

cream cheese, sour cream, mexican 3-cheese blend, and (thanks to Piney) a lil' smokey on the top, wrapped in bacon

YUM!!


----------



## chisoxjim

my previous favorite was:
- brined shrimp, cream cheese mix with smoked garlic, and topped with tobiko(then wrapped in bacon of course). 

But after last weekends simple version:
- that was Italian sausage with diced jalapenos, and cherry peppers, and then wrapped in bacon(no cheese). I am torn. Last weeks were some of the best I have done.  SO good they may get done again for a NFL snack Sunday.


----------



## chunkermd

Cream cheese-white aged cheddar-MD blue crab backfin- seasonings- large shrimp on top and wrapped in Smithfield bacon.


----------



## bluewcc

My favorite is smoked chicken breast (with rub and cayenne) cut into small chunks, with a mixture of pepper jack & habanero jack, wrapped in bacon.  My wife likes ham & pineapple.


----------



## sqwib

Oooh, I like the idea of Ham and pineapple


----------



## stubborn

Do you bring them fresh off the smoker, or reheat them?  What's the best way warm them up?  I take some Q in to feed the crew at work once a month, and just heat stuff up in crock pots.   Doesn't seem like that would work all that great with these.


----------



## nwbhoss

There needs to be an "All of the Above" to choose


----------



## gunner69

I did a trial run of my ABT's and Buffalo Chicken Balls in prep for the Super Bowl party today. Sorry no pics I was cooking by myself and trying to get everything ready to go so I could get some sleep before work. 

ABT's were filled with Cream Cheese, Mexican 3 Cheese Blend, JD Hot sausage, red onion, garlic, my SW spice rub, Red pepper flakes, wrapped in bacon of course. I made up 2 dozen peppers and found I need to work more on my bacon wrapping skills gonna have to try the pre-cook in the nukem-wave. The flavor was awesome with just a subtle back burn from the SW spice (cayenne and ground Serano's) 

My chicken balls (first time I haven't deep fried them) came out very good. I was way nervous that they wouldn't hold together and I'd have a helluva mess in the bottom of the smoker. 

Ingredients are:
Store bought Rottiserie Chicken ( I'm all about quick and easy)
Cream Cheese 
Red Onion
Cajun Rub
Frank's Red Hot Sauce
Garlic
SW Spice 
3 Cheese Mexican Blend
Couple eggs

And a new addition that I'm going to try this year, I'm going to take some Chipotle's in adobo and put a small (think marble size) chunk right in the middle. 

Form into balls ~ golfball size and let rest in refig. overnight. Take some cajun rund and season your flour and Panko breadcrumbs and then do the 3 part breading (Flour,Egg,Breadcrumbs) Tossed them in the smoker at 240ish when the ABT's are at the half way point so that they are all ready at the same time. 

All in all everything came out with zero left-overs as soon as they hit the lunch table at work tonight. 

I will post a Qview when I actually make them up for the Super Bowl since I'll have more time and a second set of hands to run the camera.


----------



## troski

Blue Cheese and homemade sausage.


----------



## olewarthog

split mine into boats with cream cheese. half get a lil smokey. half get a couple of slices of rolled up pepperoni. wrap them in a half slice of the thinnest bacon I can find.


----------



## fireguydrew

I have to say cream cheese, bacon, dill, chives and water chestnuts (diced)
then mixed and stuffed, and smoked. yummers


----------



## jaxgatorz

Cream  cheese , crab, shrimp, lobster with old bay sprinkled on top.. And wrapped in thin bacon of course...mmmmmmmm  mmmm


----------



## chisoxjim

no scallops or conch in there as well?


----------



## gnubee

I put lots of crispy bacon in the food processer and chop it really fine, add some cream cheese and cheddar pulse till mixed really good , Pipe it into the cored Jap or Anaheim pepper. For the wrap I Saute' some Bacon till its almost done then wrap round the pepper hold in place with toothpick. Smoke till done, this gives a bacon that is crispy in texture. I cook the peppers till they lose the bright green color.


----------



## miamirick

cream cheese and blueberry jam mixed with a little sugar and wrapped in bacon,  mix in the seeds for a little extra heat

seafood cheese spread wrapped in bacon aint bad eitheri


----------

